# Living with a large grinder



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Hi

I am looking to upgrade my super jolly grinder (doser) and my choices after plenty of reading are the Eureka e75 and Fiorenzato F83e. I had decided on the F83e despite the height of the hopper and tried to buy one.

The 2 companies I tried both questioned whether for a home user the F64e would be more suitable/practical. They were both out of stock so didn't buy and hence the following question.

Taste aside; are the larger burr grinders that much more of a problem to live with for the home user? I accept that with an on demand there would be retention and a few gram purge was necessary before grinding for a shot but is there anything else I need to be aware of when taking on one of these grinders?

I came to my decision based on the following criteria, listed in order of importance:

1 - Price - Both grinders are within budget.

2 - Improved taste - I would expect both to improve over the SJ but from reading in this forum, the F83 may be the winner here due to bigger burrs. Moving to another 64mm burr grinder to me would not make too much of a difference here.

3 - On demand - Both have it, can't work out if the E75 has a manual setting other than single/double dose.

4 - Ease of maintenance - My understanding is the Eureka wins here and the F83 is not much different than my SJ with regards burr cleaning.

5 - Looks - Both good lookers in my opinion, but the F83 wins here.

Thanks for reading and I appreciate any advice given.

Dave


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Was one of the companies you phoned, this one

http://www.caffevinci.com/machines-equipment-c1/grinders-c8/fiorenzato-f83e-coffee-grinder-p168

If not, ring them as they are the UK importers. Ask for Eugene and tell him david kidd said to ring. he may ask about F64E as well but they have monthly deliveries coming in so it is only a couple of weeks to wait. All other companies selling these buy them through CaffeVinci.

I ran an F83E for 6 months and grew to like it. It is big but nfor me thats a plus point. I think your points 1 to 5 are pretty accurate Dave.


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

One of the companies i spoke to was caffevinci but it was not eugene, i forget his name now.

Thanks for the confirmation on the criteria. I didn't realise caffevinci where the uk stockist and will contact them when the f83 is back in stock. i am pleased they took the time to discuss what options there were even it it did make me question my choice. It just got me wondering if i was taking on too much.

The grinder will be pairing a Verona which i have just bought.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I bought my first one, they had to order it. I then wanted a second one and they had it in stock but I am not sure if they normally stock them. Aoart from burr size, the F64 Evo is as quick and they make a big point of that. They sell heavily into cafes doing deals on beans as well, so to the retailer, an F64 is an F83 if that makes sense, but to a home user, it is not!


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

He did mention the similar speeds. I am still set on getting the f83e. They usually have the silver one on the website. But no other colours so may email in case they need to order in.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

If you are set on getting it, then get it. Don't let the size put you off unless you really can't fit it. From what I am lead to understand, (admittedly mostly from Mr Kidd up there) it really delivers in the cup, especially for the price.


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks @UbiquitousPhoton, no cupboards above so will fit physically.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I lived with a dosered robur. Now that's a big grinder.

The retention was horrific but I used to make my wife a cup of coffee immediately before mine - don't judge me.

The big loss of coffee would happen when I got a new bean and had to set the grind. You'd waste two shots to get to your target grind - which may or may not be right.

Other times I'd open it up and clean everything. I used to count the revolutions to unscrew the burrs because setting the grind from nowhere is a very fast way to eat coffee. The first dose would disappear into the internals somewhere and the second dose would usually be light but thereafter it was spot on.

In the cup was a delight. I really buy into the value of a top end grinder.

It did rather dominate the kitchen but (a) our kitchen had a coffee zone away from the cooking areas and (b) my wife supports my obsession. This made it not the subject of friction. Guests however could rarely believe wife would tolerate such a setup.

I subsequently changed to a Ceado E92. Same size conical burrs but half the height and a third the footprint. It is also rigged for single dosing.

I wouldn't now put up with a Robur, Nino or similar unless it really was transformative in the cup like an EK43.

If your going to do this, be sure you really love the results in the cup enough to enjoy it. I did and Robert the Robur was source of much joy.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Obnic, the retention on the F83 being a flat burr grinder is no where near as bad as the conical Robur, but it will not have the depth of flavour either


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Well http://www.caffevinci.com is now showing in stock for the F83. I emailed Eugene earlier and he has emailed back letting me know they have got some black F83's in stock so going to give em a call tomorrow. I guess they have got a batch in since this morning or I miss read the webpage.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Spud I have a F83 and absolutely love it, no complaints what so ever, it bangs my double out in 3.9 seconds. I'm not sure what you had previously but this is a big big grinder. Lucky enough for me I have a breakfast bar area that it slots into very nicely. But in regards to the grinder it's self it's great, really like the user menu.

If I can help with any questions please feel free.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

The F83e seems to be quite a bit cheaper on Caffe Italia vs Cafe Vinci - is that right? I guess cafe Vinci may match the price?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

MatBat said:


> The F83e seems to be quite a bit cheaper on Caffe Italia vs Cafe Vinci - is that right? I guess cafe Vinci may match the price?


I'd stay clear of caffeitalia from personal experience.


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

@Deansie thanks for the recommendation. Moving up from a super jolly so no doubt will have a lot to learn.

Ive heard mixed reports about caffe italia and so never thought to use them.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I imagine if you bought a machine from them and it arrived and had no issues it would be fine, but getting any matters resolved will be torture.


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Well Its arrived. Thanks all for the advice.

I also ordered earlier in the week from a European website, a plastic adaptor advertised for use with the F64 to be able to use of short hoppers by mazzer. I understood the F64 and F83 throats diameters where the same so gave it a go.









Fits perfectly although you cannot use the screw to lock the hopper unless you drill a hole in the adaptor. Not expecting to stick my fingers in to the burrs so won't bother. No similar in size to my SJ.

With regards to setting the grind, with my mazzer running, I rotated the burrs until they just touched then wound back 1/4 turn and started there to dial it in. Is there any recommendation for dialling in to get me in the ballpark area for espresso? There doesn't appear to be a notch or indicator to show where its set.

Cheers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is the dial not numbered at all? There is no quick way I am afraid, with any grinder. Just start from whereever you decide to which is usually a good half turn back from chirping, pull a shot and then adjust for the next one. It will help you if you can get 3 or 4 kilos of stale beans to run through as the results you will get will not be stable until the burrs have settled down. Ask your favourite roaster if they can send you any.

Good luck! Once sorted, you will appreciate the quality of your grinder!


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Cheers for that, yes there are numbers on but no indicator to show which number it was set to. Sounds the same process as i did with mazzer really so should be ok. Will try in the morning. With regards to the beans will sort something out. Its My first new grinder so I understood i would have to season the burrs.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

with the 64evo, when moving back from chirping it took around three numbers on the dial

when setting fine grind it really takes just a notch


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks cheers


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Sorry for the have sent message. Cheers for the advice


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Spud can you send me the link to where you got that collar as I would like to use a smaller hopper also, looks great in black.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Stanic said:


> with the 64evo, when moving back from chirping it took around three numbers on the dial
> 
> when setting fine grind it really takes just a notch


I can second this, 2.5 is my espresso start point on my F64 which has just seasoned burrs. No idea whether you can compare against your bigger burr set but fwiw.

Also yep it's going to be like a wild animal until you get at least 1.5kg through it so don't be disheartened.

Once it's there it will be rock solid.

Oh and again fwiw I am using a tube and tamper affair


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

@deansie26

This is the website

http://www.elektros.it/sa/en/coffee_grinder/coffee_grinder_fiorenzato/

They don't sell the ring on its own on the website. There is no mention of it fitting the F83, only the F64 but they don't sell the F83 so that will be why. I emailed them ([email protected]) and ask if they would sell me just the ring as I have a hopper already. They emailed me back yes and asked for an address to calculate shipping. When they got that,they email me the price including shipping and a PayPal link to pay if I decided to buy. Really easy.

The ring was 4:50 euros and postage was 9:80 euros. Not the cheapest bit of plastic granted but fits perfectly and allows me a smaller hopper.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks buddy! Would never have found that myself lol.


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Sheer fluke i found it mate


----------

